# Easystart soft start kit



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm running a Coleman Mach 3 A/C pumping out 13.5K BTUs on my camper. My generator (Westinghouse 2200iXLT)is rated at 1800 watts running, 2200 watts peak (same as Honda EU2000i). I've put a Supco SPP6 hard start kit on it however, my little genny trys to but won't quite start the A/C and goes to overload. I've read many reviews stating that the use of the Easystart soft start kit will actually allow my Mach 3 to run off my generator or the Honda. Has anyone had any 1st hand experience using this kit?


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

With my Ryobi, rated the same, it works as long as I don't let it idle down. Turn off the economy switch or whatever it's called on yours. Keep it at normal running speed.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

They claim this can run your ac off a 2000w Honda on eco mode,not sure I believe it tho...price is high too.
www.microair.net/products/easystart...rter-for-air-conditioners?variant=30176048267

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

prokat said:


> They claim this can run your ac off a 2000w Honda on eco mode,not sure I believe it tho...price is high too.
> www.microair.net/products/easystart...rter-for-air-conditioners?variant=30176048267
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


I have this one on my horse trailer and it works great with my EU2000i Honda generator. I keep it locked down in the bed of the truck. You can get the replacement fuel cap too that has a hose running to a reserve fuel tank to extend your run time. The trailer has a 13.5 Dometic ac.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool !! Will it run it in eco mode? That makes about half the noise which would be sweet.


Prizepig said:


> I have this one on my horse trailer and it works great with my EU2000i Honda generator. I keep it locked down in the bed of the truck. You can get the replacement fuel cap too that has a hose running to a reserve fuel tank to extend your run time. The trailer has a 13.5 Dometic ac.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Prizepig said:


> I have this one on my horse trailer and it works great with my EU2000i Honda generator. I keep it locked down in the bed of the truck. You can get the replacement fuel cap too that has a hose running to a reserve fuel tank to extend your run time. The trailer has a 13.5 Dometic ac.


Good to hear, that's the feedback I was hoping for.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

prokat said:


> Cool !! Will it run it in eco mode? That makes about half the noise which would be sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


It would not idle down to eco mode for me.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I ordered the Easystart 462 using a discount code of AIRSTREAM and got $40 off the list price of 299. With expensive shipping I'll get it to my door for 278 and will post up the results


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I put the unit on (which was fairly easy to do) and I'm happy to report that it works as advertised. On shore power, the compressor starts a lot easier than b4 when it had a factory hard start kit on it. It does load my genny heavily on startup but it does start even with a hot camper and 94 degree air temp


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

crabtrap said:


> I ordered the Easystart 462 using a discount code of AIRSTREAM and got $40 off the list price of 299. With expensive shipping I'll get it to my door for 278 and will post up the results


Thanks for the discount code...good deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

crabtrap said:


> I put the unit on (which was fairly easy to do) and I'm happy to report that it works as advertised. On shore power, the compressor starts a lot easier than b4 when it had a factory hard start kit on it. It does load my genny heavily on startup but it does start even with a hot camper and 94 degree air temp


Good to hear. Glad it worked out. Now all you need is the special cap with a hose run to a boat fuel tank.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Good idea PP! I'm going to do one more modification to my system. Currently, with the EZstart, the fan starts (drawing about 3 amps) then the compressor starts after a 5 sec delay (about 17 amps on start). This total puts me right at the threshold of my genny capacity. The total running load for the system is 13.5 amps. My thoughts are to start the compressor 1st and let it settle into its running amperage then turn on the fan via a time delay of , say, 10 seconds. This should reduce the big amperage draw on the genny upon start up.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

crabtrap said:


> Good idea PP! I'm going to do one more modification to my system. Currently, with the EZstart, the fan starts (drawing about 3 amps) then the compressor starts after a 5 sec delay (about 17 amps on start). This total puts me right at the threshold of my genny capacity. The total running load for the system is 13.5 amps. My thoughts are to start the compressor 1st and let it settle into its running amperage then turn on the fan via a time delay of , say, 10 seconds. This should reduce the big amperage draw on the genny upon start up.


FYI- I did this modification and it works well. About $25 for an Amazon time delay and SS relay. Now I can run the genny on ECO mode. It ramps up and starts the compressor easily, then 30 seconds later, the fan starts, loading the genny just a bit more. It cycles on/off via the T-stat. The A/C runs until it satisfies the inside temp then shuts down (ie-no more annoying fan running all the time). Of course, in my uninsulated pop up on a hot day, it runs about 90% of the time. It should cycle much more when the outside temperature drops out of the 100s LOL


----------

